# Mac OS X with a Dell 1110



## Gary Laughlin (Feb 23, 2008)

Can anyone provide some direction on how to enable an iBook G-4 running OS X to print via a Dell 1110?  

I really want to print via a Netgear PS 121 print server, but believe I need to first get the printer to just work via the USB with the iBook.


----------

